# Pedigree info



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any input on this pedigree, here is some czech showlines on the Sire's side (good/bad). I'm looking at a three year old bitch from this breeding, Any help would be appreciated.


http://www.aritarbastet.cz/en-marge.html


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Super nice looking female. Any working video of the sister, know hip/elbow ratings, breed survey, and other details? Pedigree's interesting, being a 3-3 linebreeding on Cordon an Sat, and grandaughter of Tom.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Super nice looking female. Any working video of the sister, know hip/elbow ratings, breed survey, and other details? Pedigree's interesting, being a 3-3 linebreeding on Cordon an Sat, and grandaughter of Tom.


 
Sorry, when I posted the original pedigree it showed up in a veritical line and was hard to read. I'm looking at the dog on the link. I've requested some video of her bite work, they currently don't have any. I've been really studying czech lines for the last 6 months and the 3-3 on Cordon caught my eye as well. What reasons would you speculate a breeder would add show lines into this pedigree?

Thanks


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Didn't need to improve working drives, needed to improve appearance... I don't know specifically. Depends on what they have and what they're adding, and probably varies from case to case, breeder to breeder. This breeder's been around a good long while, and I would put more faith into whatever decisions they've made. They're a bit "sportier" than some czech lines, but put "the working dog" first, IMO.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Daryl,

I was sent a couple of short videos of her work, this is her first session after whelping a litter in December. 


http://www.dropshots.com/Felloffher#date/2010-02-15/07:35:38

http://www.dropshots.com/Felloffher#date/2010-02-15/07:41:24

Open to any comments.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Sooo... is that what you want? Do you realize what you're looking at? What the dog is, or isn't? If you want to know if it's a good fit for you, you haven't stated your intentions for the dog. Looks like a fun dog, not too serious, mostly prey driven, would fit well with family, perform at club level sport kind of dog.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree with Daryl - fun sport dog, probably good for the family and to have fun with in dog sport. Nice looking female, good size.

molly


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Sooo... is that what you want? Do you realize what you're looking at? What the dog is, or isn't? If you want to know if it's a good fit for you, you haven't stated your intentions for the dog. Looks like a fun dog, not too serious, mostly prey driven, would fit well with family, perform at club level sport kind of dog.


I'm just working it out in my head if she's exactly what I'm looking for. I want a female with strong nerves and lots of prey to balance the strong defensive drive in two possible studs for breeding in 2011. I also would like to train the dog in Ring if possible this late in training.

I'm not super experienced judging a dogs capabilities, especially from such a short video clip. I did like her speed into the bite and she does look like she has a civil side, didn't like the shallow grip and it seemed she was swinging around the side of the helper on the bite. 

I was just looking for some insight from the more experience dog breeders/ trainers on what I was looking at.

Thanks


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you have a ring group you train with already? Should really confer with someone who's been through ring and with an older dog. I don't know a thing about ring, but I'd imagine teaching the object guard to an older dog could be a real challenge. Those videos don't present a very good effort to demonstrate her potential. I wouldn't be ashamed to request more, and possibly in a way to answer the question about object guarding, even.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm currently training my pup with a ring group that I belong too. The object guard is a level 3 exercise and if we didn't make it there I wouldn't be heart broken. I think starting any adult in a new sport is going to be a challange, but if I can get them to a ring one or two I would be satisfied.

One of the PP guys I train with has a Czech contact that sources his dogs, he's going to test her for me some time this week. The major concern they had was an adult dog shouldn't need the teasing to get fired up. 

I really appreciate the input, it's nice to have a few prespectives on a dog.


----------

